# Pain left side of belly button



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Just wondering if any one else feels this. It's about 1 - 2 inches to the left of my belly button (even with my belly button) it's really sore, it's not the normal bh feeling, it almost feels like it's pulling from the inside. I only get it when I stand up and the only way to relieve it is to put my hand on it and hold the spot... if I walk slow enough it stops... It's been getting worse over the last few days.... I've also been getting a lot more bh over the last 1.5 weeks, every time I'm walking more than about 3 mins....but it's my whole belly that tightens.

Any ideas?

Kim


----------



## KahluaCupcake

It could possibly be a hernia. Take it easy, don't do heavy lifting, and be sure to mention it to your doctor next time you see him/her.
A big indication of if it's a hernia or not is if it hurts or tugs when you sneeze or cough. It doesn't always work if you "fake cough." Also, if when you stretch out it tugs, it could be an indicator.
I had a hernia a couple years ago, so am now very aware of "tugs" coming from inside.


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks. i see my doc on wednesday so I'm going to mention it then. I was thinking maybe a hernia... I've never had one but have read that it can happen at this stage of pregnancy.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Good luck! And if it is, don't worry, the surgery and downtime is a breeze. The only bad thing is if you have an older child at home....but this is your first? Lifting anything over 10lbs is off limits for about two weeks, then 15lbs for maybe 4-6 weeks. The pain goes really quickly. From what I've heard, a c-section is way worse.


----------



## Laraa

This has got me worried now. Ive had an horrid cough for a week and few days ago when coughing felt a pain in my tummy about 10inches away from my bellybutton. I didnt think it could be hernia sort of assumed i must have strained something from all the coughing so just left it and didnt mention to dr or midwife. After reading this im thinking could it be a hernia ? I have a section booked for 2morow not sure what to do now. any advice ?


----------



## jojo23

i had this on an off for a while hun and it turned out to be just a weak part of muscle in my tummy! i had to so the same as you hun press my hand on it like i had a stitch and it was always in the same place. i just rested for a few days and its gone away again now. the doctor said over stretching etc can make it worse but mention it to them to be safe xxxxx


----------



## foreverhappy

jojo23 said:


> i had this on an off for a while hun and it turned out to be just a weak part of muscle in my tummy! i had to so the same as you hun press my hand on it like i had a stitch and it was always in the same place. i just rested for a few days and its gone away again now. the doctor said over stretching etc can make it worse but mention it to them to be safe xxxxx

I have this too! and wondered what it could be,nice to know Im not alone x


----------



## jojo23

foreverhappy said:


> jojo23 said:
> 
> 
> i had this on an off for a while hun and it turned out to be just a weak part of muscle in my tummy! i had to so the same as you hun press my hand on it like i had a stitch and it was always in the same place. i just rested for a few days and its gone away again now. the doctor said over stretching etc can make it worse but mention it to them to be safe xxxxx
> 
> I have this too! and wondered what it could be,nice to know Im not alone xClick to expand...

yeah its a really strange pain isnt it lol i had myself convinced of all sorts but the doctor said it could have been baby kicking that spot alot earlier on and just weakened the muscle a lil bit!! weird pregnancy stuff haha xx:hugs:


----------



## kittylady

I had this, went into hospital and found out I'd pulled a muscle.:shrug:


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks ladies.. what a relief.. it does get better if I rest, I think I over did it ont he weekend which is why I was so sore yesterday.

And Kuhala, i have a 5 yr old at home... but I'm having a c-section anyways so if it is a hernia they could do it at the same time I would assume?

I'll mention it anyways tomorrow and see what he says, glad I'm not alone :)

thanks again everyone :)


----------

